# "OMFG" @ Realising I have 16mm f/2.4 and 30mm f/2 pancakes almost EOS M ready!



## Khufu (Nov 22, 2013)

I've been frustrated and unsettled on this for so long;

EOS M Vs Samsung NX1000...

I say these because I have them here - I like to shoot FAST and love the NX offerings of the 16mm f/2.4 and 30mm f/2 pancakes - the 16mm can get amazing close-ups with wiiide backgrounds, the 30mm just makes more sense than the 22mm to me (re: crop DoF, perspective, portraiture etc) and I've always felt the Canon offering was a rubbish compromise.
Unfortunately; Samsung's sensor AND jpeg compression sucks, relative to the M.

I love the Canon sensor (though I'd possibly kill to have it replaced with half a 5D3/6D FF at 8-10 megapixels of Low Light Awesomeness - why is this seemingly never discussed?!)

...only today has it occurred to me that whilst Canon, Sony, 4/3 etc have a flange distance of 18mm, the Samsung NX system utilises around 7mm more - this means I can use these lenses wide open DESPITE their electronic focusing, simply by moving them slightly back and forth for focussing!

Give me a few hours/days and something can be fashioned here out of body/lens caps - but for now I can confirm this 16mm f/2.4 optically works insanely beautifully just being dangled infront of the EOS M - aaahmahgah!!

I'm really excited about this, I think I'm right to be, too! I've wanted a wide, fast pancake on here for aeons and can't believe this has never occurred to me!

Shall try and get pics to share soon - I think it might also be worth noting the Tilt-Shift capabilities here! I've done a lot lot lot of experimenting this morning (50mm f/1.4 hand-held T/S play has been fun!) and could babble on for hours, but won't.

Somebody tell me I'm being awesome and not an idiot, please?!

Ps. Hi, I'm Drew - new-ish to posting, long-time reader... be nice


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Drew

Kipon adaptors might be worth a look, although it's amodern tragedy that Samsungs NX cameras haven't been more widely adopted. They are excellent. Really. The 'i' control lenses are a joy to use. A bit like the OMD's and the A7 Samsung were able to go 'to hell with legacy' their previous DSLRs being Pentax collaborations.

Sometimes I feel the EF mount is canons greatest asset but at the same time a noose for contemporaneous innovation.

You are going to face a couple of problems however:

Moving the whole lens works fine for close subjects, but you'll lose the abiltity to focus more than a few meters away. 

No aperture control. No lenses are at their best wide open. Also, you won't always find it desirable or even possible to lower the iso or increase the shutter. By shooting with a fixed aperture lens you effectively lock one of the most important camera controls.

I look forward to you proving me wrong, as I also have an M, and also love pancakes.

I would maybe stick to enjoying freelensing...


----------

